# a good shoulder routine



## swordfish (Aug 10, 2005)

This was my shoulder workout today, if anyone is trying to find a good shoulder workout, this one was pretty good

db seated shoulder press- 3 sets of 8-10
upright rows- 10,8,8
rear raises- 10,8,8
heavy db shrugs- 12,10,10


a good solid routine.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 10, 2005)

My shoulder routine:

4 sets of standing presses


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 10, 2005)

Three sets of standing shoulder presses for me as well. But I also do clean and presses so I basically train them twice, although in the clean I use my legs to get the bar over my head, too, so I guess it's almost like three additional cheat sets.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

ask milos sarcev.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 10, 2005)

Yeah, and find out how to shape a muscle.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks good, but I must say that I prefer to do my shoulder pressing standing up.  Give the ol' core a little extra work.


----------



## GFR (Aug 11, 2005)

Warmup

D.B. seated press 4 sets of 6-10

cable laterals 3 sets of 8-12 reps

upright rows 3 sets of 8-12 reps


rear delts done on lat day only


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 11, 2005)

My routine consists of 1 set of standing BB military presses 1/4 lifting sessions.  I goto complete failure, and I often do as many rest pause repetitions as I can.  Another 1/4 sessions I do standing DB military presses or some accessory exercise, to complete failure of course.


----------

